# When to go to Ireland?



## FlyerBobcat (Jul 9, 2009)

Just found out that a good buddy of mine is transferring to Cork, Ireland for several years ---  and he is renting a 5- or 6-bedroom house  

Would love to visit Ireland & London during the "best" time of the year.

So what is the BEST time of the year to go, considering


weather (rain, wind, etc)
temperature
crowds
anything else, etc

Thanks in advance....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 10, 2009)

*From my limited experience*

We have gone 2x in July (West Ireland & Dublin environs).  Weather was mostly cloudy & cool, some rain and maybe 1 or 2 sunny days each week.

This past May, we had cool but pleasant temps, four days of gorgeous sunshine, 3 cloudy days and a little rain.  Mostly Dublin area but did overnite to Kinsale where it was damp, cold and cloudy.

Perhaps fall is the time to go?


----------



## geekette (Jul 10, 2009)

May - October has always been our target.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 10, 2009)

I haven't been to Ireland but believe the attitude to the weather there is much the same as in Scotland.  "You don't like the weather?  Wait a few minutes and it will change anyway "

Remember Ireland is called the Emerald Isle and you don't get that much green without a bit of water.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 10, 2009)

We went to Ireland June 2, 2007 and had beautiful weather the entire time we were there.  We expected rain but only had 1 "misty" morning.  I don't think we even turned the wipers on the car.  We spent most of our time "on the road" in order to see as much as we could in 1 week and were surprised by our sunny weather.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jul 10, 2009)

KevJan said:


> We went to Ireland June 2, 2007 and had beautiful weather the entire time we were there.  We expected rain but only had 1 "misty" morning.  I don't think we even turned the wipers on the car.  We spent most of our time "on the road" in order to see as much as we could in 1 week and were surprised by our sunny weather.



Sounds great... no issues with driving there????


----------



## Stricky (Jul 10, 2009)

Side roads are very narrow but the cars there are much smaller also. Just watch out for the tour buses. I found it did not rain one day in any of the pubs I visited 

We went in May and the weather was a little cooler then our spring weather in the Pennsylvania. One thing we found suprising was that it did not get dark until almost 10pm. 

Have fun.


----------



## geekette (Jul 10, 2009)

Stricky said:


> One thing we found suprising was that it did not get dark until almost 10pm.



Really?  That's going to work out perfectly for us since it's the same at home now that we're on DST!  I hadn't given a thought to when it got dark but thanks for mentioning it!!!


----------



## Stricky (Jul 10, 2009)

I lied.... it was probably around 9:30pm  
http://www.iol.ie/~discover/sunrise.htm


----------



## KevJan (Jul 10, 2009)

Because Ireland is located so far north, the sun also comes up pretty early.  As far as the driving goes, just take it easy for the first day and you get used to driving on the narrow roads and also on the wrong (?) side of the road.  Hope to return someday but there so many other lands to explore.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 11, 2009)

KevJan said:


> Because Ireland is located so far north, the sun also comes up pretty early.



It isn't that far north!  Sunset in mid May is about 21:30, but obviously it gets darker earlier if it's cloudy.  Sunset on the longest day is 21:58.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 13, 2009)

Am late coming to these postings . This time of the year it is bright before 5 am ( but who cares ! ) Still bright up to 10.45 pm or so in evenings which is great . Feel free to pm me if you need any specific information .
Regards
G


----------



## Maui_ed (Jul 14, 2009)

My brother and I were in Ireland (Dublin and Cork) last May.  The weather was fantastic - mid-70s - and the days were incredibly long.  We both commented on how late it was before it got dark.  When I go back to Ireland, it will either be in May or in mid or late September.  The weather should still be good and the crowds will be smaller.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks to ALL of you for your responses so far.

Additional comments are welcome & desired.  Thanks!


----------

